# I need a convertible seat that turns into a booster



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Dd is currently in a Britax Roundabout, but she'll outgrow the height limit soon. (I never should've bought the Roundabout in the first place, but I didn't even think about the height limit back then.) She's only 3.5 y.o., so I definitely don't want her in a booster yet. I'd like to find a seat that has a 5 point harness we can use until she's big/old enough for a booster, and then turn the seat into a booster. I found two online. Does anyone know how safe these are? TIA for any opinions!

http://store.babycenter.com/product/...brand&asc=true

http://store.babycenter.com/product/...brand&asc=true


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

First, you want a combination seat, not a convertible. Second, neither of those is a good option. You might look at the Apex. http://www.albeebaby.com/sa1stap65bos.html They must've finally sold out of the cheap ones, so you might look around for a better price. You HAVE to have a headrest, or high backed seat w/ this one though, but it harnesses to 65# and then turns into a booster. You might look into a convertible seat though, just b/c you're going to have more options for a seat that harnesses past 40# (will give you more height). Seats like the Radian 65 or the Britax Regent.

ETA: Here's the cheap Apex. http://www.albeebaby.com/sa1stsibiboc.html


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. As mentioned those are poor choices. The Apex might be okay. In your shoes I would get a regent.

-Angela


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

IMO I would go with one of the new Evenflo seats. Inexpensive and higher weight limit in the harness. Both the Titan and Triumph now go to 50lbs..although the harness height is lower on the titan.
While these are not combination seats you could get at least two years from these seats and want need a booster until then.
If you go with any combo seat except the APEX 65 you will be putting your DC in a booster at 40lbs. Not worth the price. You an get a good high back booster from around $50.

HTH.

Denise


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Here are the two that i have been checking out:

http://www.littlebabyshoes.com/677261066220.html
or
http://www.safeguardseat.com/go/index.htm

I think they are about the same cost. It looks like the radian goes up to 49" with the harness and the safeguard goes up to 52". Both are harness seats until 60-65 lbs

Anyone know anything about either of these? Which one would you reccommend?

Thanks for asking this question. You read my mind Riversong.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There are several of us here that have the Radian, myself included. You'll get many opinions on it.







I really like ours for the most part and it works well in our van and for my oldest. I've head the GO is a pitb when using it on a daily basis. You might check out www.car-seat.org for more opinions.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The radian is a good seat. The *only* real problem is that it can be difficult or even impossible to install in some cars.

-Angela


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for the site recommendation. The radian looks pretty good to me.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the opinions. The Radian looks good. For those of you who have one- Do your kids find it comfortable? Would it install easily into a bucket seat in a minivan? We have a 2006 Sienna.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

My DS loves his Radian. I have asked him how he feels after a long ride and he doesn't have any complaints.

As for installation, if you have LATCH it shouldn't be an issue to install. I haven't heard of any complication installing it this way. However, you may experience difficulty with installation if you are using a seat belt.

I HTH.

Denise


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks! That helps. We have LATCH.


----------



## CTH3989 (Sep 28, 2006)

The car seat we are thinking of getting our DS is the Cosco Alpha Omega Elite Convertible car seat. It goes up to 100lbs. $149.88. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3932620

Chelci


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTH3989* 
The car seat we are thinking of getting our DS is the Cosco Alpha Omega Elite Convertible car seat. It goes up to 100lbs. $149.88. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3932620

Chelci

unless your child is incredibly tiny, he/she will likely outgrow the harness on that seat by height by 3 years of age. this is *nowhere* near old enough to ride in it as a belt positioning booster. this seat is really good for a rear facing child, since it is rated to 35 lbs rfing, but other than that it is a terrible choice for a ffing seat, and it makes a really bad booster.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erin+babyAndrew* 
unless your child is incredibly tiny, he/she will likely outgrow the harness on that seat by height by 3 years of age. this is *nowhere* near old enough to ride in it as a belt positioning booster. this seat is really good for a rear facing child, since it is rated to 35 lbs rfing, but other than that it is a terrible choice for a ffing seat, and it makes a really bad booster.









:

And rear facing I would expect most kids to outgrow it by height before 35lbs.

Waste of money. I wouldn't get one.

-Angela


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
Thanks! That helps. We have LATCH.

At some point you will have to do a seatbelt install. Currently, lower anchors in vehicles can only be used up to 40/48 pounds (depending on vehicle), and when your child is above that weight, you will have to change the install to a seatbelt. So, you need to make sure that the seat installs in your vehicle well with the seatbelt too.

The only time you wouldn't need to move to a seatbelt install is if your child outgrows the seat by height before they hit the latch weight limit for your vehicle. Not sure how likely or not that is.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

oops I forgot that tidbit of info.









I always forget about that because my vehicles are ancient, and don't even have top tethers let alone LATCH.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Okay, now i am really thinking about the Apex 65. I went to check them out today and unfortunately they did not have any Apex in stock, but i was able to see the radian and it seems so ridiculously heavy.
Does anyone have an Apex and really like it? Are they pretty bulky or is the size decent?

Let me know what you would do. Apex or Radian?

Thanks.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

hands down the Radian over the Apex, any day. The radian is a really solid seat with a steel structure. The Apex is light for a reason, it's flimsy and not going to protect a child the same way the Radian can in a crash. Plus, the Apex has to have a headrest behind it at all times beacuse it is such a flimsy seat it needs the support to pass crash testing. Craptastic design, IMO.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Radian over apex. No comparison.

-Angela


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
At some point you will have to do a seatbelt install. Currently, lower anchors in vehicles can only be used up to 40/48 pounds (depending on vehicle), and when your child is above that weight, you will have to change the install to a seatbelt. So, you need to make sure that the seat installs in your vehicle well with the seatbelt too.


Seriously? I just read through the child restraint section in our car manual and it doesn't say anything about a weight limit for the LATCH system. How are people supposed to know this? Do I need to contact Toyota to find out how heavy my kids can be and still use LATCH?

Angela- Why do you say the Radian can be difficult to install in some cars? I assume you're talking about difficult to install with a seatbelt. Or is it something about the way it fits into the seat?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
Angela- Why do you say the Radian can be difficult to install in some cars? I assume you're talking about difficult to install with a seatbelt. Or is it something about the way it fits into the seat?

I've just heard countless installing horror stories. Yes, probably most with belt installs.

-Angela


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
Seriously? I just read through the child restraint section in our car manual and it doesn't say anything about a weight limit for the LATCH system. How are people supposed to know this? Do I need to contact Toyota to find out how heavy my kids can be and still use LATCH?

I actually just found out that most vehicle manuals do NOT state the limit for their latch. How are people supposed to know it? I have NO idea. But yes, you SHOULD contact Toyota to find out the limit of your lower anchors.

The LATCH limits are out there on the internet somewhere, I'll see if I can track them down for you.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Okay, here are the LATCH limits updated for 2007 http://www.saferidenews.com/pdfs/pg_126_max_wt_07.pdf

Since you have a Toyota, it says you need to follow what your child restraint says. So, you just need to follow what's in the restraint manual. Toyota should tell you the same if you call them.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks, TechnoGranola! I will check the manual for whatever combination seat we buy.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I've just heard countless installing horror stories. Yes, probably most with belt installs.

-Angela

Yep - in some cars it's a breeze to install, in others an absolute nightmare. It's not a seat for the parent who doesn't care about their installations, that's for sure.

It took us literally seconds to install RF in our van, and FOUR AND A HALF *HOURS* to install it FF. Now that we know the tricks, we've lessened the time to about 10 minutes for a FF installation. (Both were seatbelt installations.)


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cutekid* 
My DS loves his Radian. I have asked him how he feels after a long ride and he doesn't have any complaints.

As for installation, if you have LATCH it shouldn't be an issue to install. I haven't heard of any complication installing it this way. However, you may experience difficulty with installation if you are using a seat belt.

I HTH.

Denise

Does your DS sleep comfortably in his seat?


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Yep - in some cars it's a breeze to install, in others an absolute nightmare. It's not a seat for the parent who doesn't care about their installations, that's for sure.

It took us literally seconds to install RF in our van, and FOUR AND A HALF *HOURS* to install it FF. Now that we know the tricks, we've lessened the time to about 10 minutes for a FF installation. (Both were seatbelt installations.)

Yikes! Are your tricks something anyone could use in any car? Do you want to pass them along?


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I just realized that the Radian doesn't turn into a booster, which makes it not what we want.

It looks like the only combination seat recommended here is the Safeguard Go. Has anyone used this? I'm going to go back to the site with the car seat reviews that thepeach80 suggested.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
I just realized that the Radian doesn't turn into a booster, which makes it not what we want.

It looks like the only combination seat recommended here is the Safeguard Go. Has anyone used this? I'm going to go back to the site with the car seat reviews that thepeach80 suggested.

Combination seats are rarely really a good choice. Boosters are cheap. Buy a good seat to keep your child harnessed as long as possible. Then choose a booster. It will be a better use of your money.

-Angela


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

:

You can get a decent booster for $40-60, esp. when there are sales and you aren't picky about color. Most Combo seats make terrible boosters. The only decent one I can think of is the Recaro Young Sport and that retails for about $250. It also only harnesses to 40 pounds. For that price you could easily get a seat that harnesses to 65 pounds (or more) and a seperate booster. The safeguard go is an okay seat, but only a backless booster. I share one with my sister and we use it fot traveling, but I wouldn't use it all the time, it isn't very comfortable and it is hard to install with a seatbelt.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

okay, this Thread has completely changed my thoughts on the combo seats so now i am trying to decide whether to get the Radian or to get a Marathon.
T
he installing problems make me a little nervous about the radian and my son loves his Roundabout. As far as i can see the Radian does not recline and my son's seat is always reclined a bit in our car right now which makes it very easy for him to sleep.

If your child is still using a Marathon and is past the age of 3, how old and how tall are they? And do you think i should invest in one at this point.
My son is 3 1/2, 29lbs, and about 38inches.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
If your child is still using a Marathon and is past the age of 3, how old and how tall are they? And do you think i should invest in one at this point.
My son is 3 1/2, 29lbs, and about 38inches.

Thanks for you help.

My dd is in a boulevard, which is on the same basic frame as a marathon.

She turned 3 in August.

She's 31lbs and 38.5in.

She's rear facing now, though will have to turn ff due to weight soon. (hovering back and forth between 31 and 32 lbs, when she's consistently 32 I will flip her to allow for heavier clothes, shoes, etc)

Ff I expect her to have at LEAST 2 more years in the boulevard.

-Angela


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
My dd is in a boulevard, which is on the same basic frame as a marathon.

She turned 3 in August.

She's 31lbs and 38.5in.

She's rear facing now, though will have to turn ff due to weight soon. (hovering back and forth between 31 and 32 lbs, when she's consistently 32 I will flip her to allow for heavier clothes, shoes, etc)

Ff I expect her to have at LEAST 2 more years in the boulevard.

-Angela

I sure wish we could get the Boulevard in Canada! It has some nice features over the Marathon.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
okay, this Thread has completely changed my thoughts on the combo seats so now i am trying to decide whether to get the Radian or to get a Marathon.
T
he installing problems make me a little nervous about the radian and my son loves his Roundabout. As far as i can see the Radian does not recline and my son's seat is always reclined a bit in our car right now which makes it very easy for him to sleep.

If your child is still using a Marathon and is past the age of 3, how old and how tall are they? And do you think i should invest in one at this point.
My son is 3 1/2, 29lbs, and about 38inches.

Thanks for you help.


Actually, we have a Radian and it does recline. It's rear-facing in my car but I will probably have it reclined when I have to turn it around-- we go on long trips a lot and my son always sleeps in the car. Also, my older son is in a Britax Husky (aka Regent) which is totally vertical and doesn't recline, and he manages to sleep pretty comfortably. The harness really holds them in place, they can't flop forward or anything.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

I am so happy to hear that it reclines. I saw one in the store and it did not look like it did.

Why do some say that it is difficult to install?

We have a 96 Honda civic, no LATCH, and the seatlbelts do not lock without using the lock on our Roundabout seat. Our son is usually in the center with the lap belt holding the seat, but soemtimes we nee dto move him to the side. Does the radian have a built in lock also?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
I am so happy to hear that it reclines. I saw one in the store and it did not look like it did.

Why do some say that it is difficult to install?

We have a 96 Honda civic, no LATCH, and the seatlbelts do not lock without using the lock on our Roundabout seat. Our son is usually in the center with the lap belt holding the seat, but soemtimes we nee dto move him to the side. Does the radian have a built in lock also?

I've read that the Radian will NOT install properly in Civics, at least ones without lower anchors. Here's a post from a car seat board on a '99 Civic http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.p...an+honda+civic and here's another about a '97 Civic http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.p...an+honda+civic

You could search on that board to see if there is more about it, or post a question there.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh no, it does not look like this seat is going to work for us. ugh!

Anymore suggestions?

Is the FPSVD the exact same as the marathon? Why so much cheaper?

I am going to go try a Radian in our car, but maybe we will have to go with the Marathon for now.

Thanks for the warning Technogranola!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
Is the FPSVD the exact same as the marathon? Why so much cheaper?

Weight limit of 55lbs instead of 65lbs
Different covers
No rear facing latch.
maybe no lockoffs?

-Angela


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
Oh no, it does not look like this seat is going to work for us. ugh!

Anymore suggestions?

Is the FPSVD the exact same as the marathon? Why so much cheaper?

I am going to go try a Radian in our car, but maybe we will have to go with the Marathon for now.

Thanks for the warning Technogranola!

Your welcome. But, please check over on that car seat board, just to be sure! I'd hate for you to pass it up *if* it will somehow work for you.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Weight limit of 55lbs instead of 65lbs
Different covers
No rear facing latch.
maybe no lockoffs?

-Angela

In addition, I believe I've read that this seat has been discontinued? Can anyone confirm?

ETA: We're talking about the FPSVD


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

The FPSVD:

Yes, no lockoffs (as compared to the Marathon). I have also heard that it has been discontinued, but they are continuing to produce it. At least as of last I heard about 2 months ago.

My DS is a little bigger than yours (he was 39-40" the other day, but has been 38" for awhile, must be a growth spurt!). He is in the top harness slot of his Marathon. I am guessing it will last another year at most. However, he has a very long torso, and that is the reason. You should measure your child's torso. (Sit them against the wall and measure from floor to shoulder.)

We originally bought a Radian not the Marathon. I think I am a very good car seat installer and I could not get it to install in my Honda Odyssey. I spent hours! The LATCH install was just okay, and the seat belt install was totally unacceptable. Like, sliding 8+ inches around on the seat. This was a forward facing install. I read that it is due to the positioning of the seat belt buckle as compared to the bite of the seat (where the seat back and seat bottom come together). I have heard similar stories about Toyota minivans.

I have heard many good install stories about GM and Chrysler vehicles.

I bought my DS the Marathon because we already have a Regent for older brother. I figure the Marathon only needed to last me about 2 years when I would move older DS to a booster around age 6-7, and then younger DS could have the Regent. Otherwise, I would have bought him the Regent. I still sometimes think I should have gone with the Regent, but oh well! Too late now!


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Well i did it. I bought the Radian today and it installed beautifully in our 95 honda civic.







I had a certified car seat person check the install and he said it was great, so i went ahead and purchased it. So far i love it!
My son fell asleep on the way home and his head was falling forward a bit, but he did not seem to mind. Hope that does not end up being a problem.

Thanks to everyone.
I am so thankful for Mothering forum!!


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I am still undecided on what car seat to buy next, but I don't think it will be a combination seat anymore.

If I buy a Marathon, is it likely that my dd and ds (both a bit smaller than average at 3 y.o. and 1 y.o) will be able to use it till they're ready for a booster? I don't want to have to buy a Marathon and then another carseat before buying a booster. I think I need to start a new thread on booster readiness.









It was so fun to hang out with you today, iluvbnamomma! And thanks for letting dd try your Radian. How funny that we are friends IRL and we didn't know it till now!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
If I buy a Marathon, is it likely that my dd and ds (both a bit smaller than average at 3 y.o. and 1 y.o) will be able to use it till they're ready for a booster? I don't want to have to buy a Marathon and then another carseat before buying a booster. I think I need to start a new thread on booster readiness.









It depends on a lot of factors- including your comfort level. My dd is in a boulevard now. And there is NO WAY I would put her in a booster from there. From there she will go in a higher harnessing seat (if she was at that point today, I'd get a regent, who knows what will be out in a year or two)

-Angela


----------

